# To Forum or not to Forum, that is the question?



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Tuesday, March 2, 2010:  Goal of the day,  Finish resume and start looking for job. Finish tax prep work. Status: Spending time on CP and Picture Forum looking at pictures and posts.   Playing with cats.  

Please give me the will to resist SMF until I finish today's goals.


----------



## Chay (Mar 2, 2010)

Sending good vibes and will power your way!


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Chay:

Broke down to say thank you.

THANK YOU for the good, good, good vibrations.

Regards,

April


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah Ive gone through that daily ...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

I  do know what you mean!


----------



## pops1 (Mar 2, 2010)

It's 10 o'clock in the morning here and the breakfast dishes are still waiting to be done so why on earth can't l start my day without having a peek (truth at least half an hour)at the forum.I start with good intentions and usually make the beds first but by the time l get to the kitchen all my good intentions fly out the window and the little devil in my head says"Go on just have a little look"and being the weak person l am l head straight into the computer room and lose half my day playing around on the the computer.  Now l have made myself feel real guilty so l am off to wash dishes but l really have to look at the fragrance threads first.


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Ian, Pops, Tabitha:

Ok, so I am in GOOD company.  But I just joined a week ago and I'm a slave to SMF already.  Between this site, Facebook and the UK Crafter's Forum I've got my day taken care of.  However, it keeps me sane while I work through the job hunt process.

By the way, today I posted something on the CP Forum (under the molasses posting Ian) about the European Union having regulations/rules regarding soap/B&B that looks like food.  I thought it would be interesting for us to read. I found a discussion on this topic on the UK site and decided to follow-up with personal research.

http://www.satra.co.uk/spotlight/articl ... php?id=370

I am unaware if this topic has already been discussed/posted, so forgive me for repetition.

Soooooo back to my resume.  

You made this a fun post.  I am having a good chuckle.  I have a few dishes and beds to make from time to time too.

Warmest regards,


April


----------



## IanT (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah the EU is away different in how they regulate things, some say its a PITA...personally I think its way safer for the general public in their way of regulation than in the USA's... they dont have as many pharmaceutical mishaps (at least that I hear about anyways)


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Ian:

Yes, I have to agree in some cases. However, I am certain that the individuals affected by this legislation are purterbed since food-alikes are such a big trend at the moment. 

I am also reserching something else from the EU or UK about their "intellectual property" laws.  I haven't dug into this yet because I am still resume-ing (almost finished though).  I have to learn to delay gratification.

Regards,

April


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

Progress Report:  Resume is 99.9 percent complete, with only small, cosmetic changes.  Cover letter is 40% complete for one job posting, with many more to go.  Tax papers finally arrived today, so maybe I can actually finish second goal this week. Wordsmithing away while cats (4) try to distract me.  I have to blame something.

Arggg.


----------



## IanT (Mar 3, 2010)

do they knock your pens off the counters like mine do? I hate that!


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes they do, the scallywags.  There are toys all over the house. They drag my slippers everywhere.  I have a teddy bear on my bed for decoration, one of them dragged it and dropped it at my feet...his big kill.  They pounce on me in the morning if I do not wake up or pat my face with their paw.  They sleep with me at night and I cannot move because they have me pinned down.  One of them barely lets me use the computer because he has to be on my lap ALL the time. I sometimes have to move left or right to see the screen or to find the home row keys.  

Yup, I love them.


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

How can you not love them.  The youngest fellow extends his nose to my face when I say, "Kiss Mommy".  He does it consistently.


----------



## IanT (Mar 3, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> How can you not love them.  The youngest fellow extends his nose to my face when I say, "Kiss Mommy".  He does it consistently.




lol sounds like we have the same trials and tribulations ! lol. I just bought a bunch of toys tonight and they are going nuts on them... its kinda cute


----------



## April (Mar 5, 2010)

Status:

Sent out first job application two days late.  The goal was March 2, but I hit March 4 instead.  Tax is still not completed.  After years of long hours, weekends, politics, stress and graying hair, I applied for something less crazy (I think).  More applications and cover letters to write or start today.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL I think we could start a club........I am so in the same boat Pauline I laughed when I read your post because that is SO ME!!!!!!
I have been wicked of the last few weeks even the soaping has slowed down for my new interest Facebook!!!!!!!! Oh dear one day I will find the will to clean house before logging on LOL NOT


----------



## April (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Lyn: 

If there is a way to avoid doing the resume and tax papers I will find it.  I think after spending so many years working in an office, I just want to do what I want to do now.  Alas, I must find employment since I haven't won a lottery. Boohoo.

You should hook up with me on Facebook.  I am on the SMF and I think I am the only April there at the moment.  I saw Pauline's name also.  I think there might be a few more names I recognize as having chatted with in the whole week I've been on this forum. 

Facebook is another thing that is easy to get addicted to...as if I need something else.

Yes, we're the same.  I bet there are a few more in the same boat.  I've heard from a few on this post.

Cheers.


April


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunday, March 7, 2010:  New batch with Coconut Milk and Almond Butter with Lavender, Juniper, Sweet Orange, and Petitgrain with Olive Oil, Coconut Oil and Castor Oil (my favourite recipe because there is lots of Olive Oil).  Embedded shapes made with cookie cutter using scrap soap.  Now in a mold.  With spare soap made bergamot icing for molasses cake.  Shaved curls from a bar of fennel soap to make curls for cake.  Cut other soap cake destined for SIL.  Wrapped, labeled and boxed soap destined for another very ill lady.   Bless these poor people.


----------

